# Emersed Utricularia Graminifolia



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried growing UG emersed? I currently have a small patch in my emersed setup that doesn't seem to be growing much.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I have 2 clumps going right now; one in 50:50 peat/sand and the other in aquasoil. Both are growing slowly which I think is the nature of the beast. Some really nice plants are possible though. I posted the attached photo that I got from the Bay Area Carnivorous Plant Society and posted to several forums trying to learn the same thing.

http://icps.proboards105.com/index.cgi?board=utricularia&action=display&thread=1812

Cheers.
Jim


----------

